# Auto Start Stop Error Message



## Elvis the Evil Scotsman (Oct 13, 2005)

Curious if anyone else has had the AutoStart Stop Error Message come up on the dash? 

I had mine come up on Sunday when we pulled into the city after 2 hours of highway driving. I pushed the manual button on and off and it automatically generated the same error message. Day later it was doing the same thing.

I took it into the dealership today and of course it was working fine today and they couldnt find anything wrong with it. The only answer I got was to read the user manual as there are reasons why Auto Start Stop wont work (temperature, battery overheated etc). That seems normal for why the Auto Start Stop symbol would be crossed out vs a big error message. 

Ironically the VW shuttle driver said he had the same message pop up today on the Tiguan he was driving and he said it was the first time he had seen that message pop up.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Elvis the Evil Scotsman said:


> Curious if anyone else has had the AutoStart Stop Error Message come up on the dash?
> 
> I had mine come up on Sunday when we pulled into the city after 2 hours of highway driving. I pushed the manual button on and off and it automatically generated the same error message. Day later it was doing the same thing.
> 
> ...


The default setting for the auto start/stop to disable is 7.6V. So if only this voltage is available the auto start/stop should disable. I am guessing that you have a battery or alternator issue showing itself briefly. If you are in a really cold or hot climate I suppose that the extreme temperature could show this type of problem due to the battery not handling the climate.

I also read that the auto start/stop is disabled when the engine install up to operating temperature...so a faulty coolant temp sensor could also possibly disable the feature.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I've had the auto start/stop message come up saying "due to system vehicle requirements" or something like that and that is normal. 

but yesterday i noticed a new one that said "due to traffic conditions" never seen that one before.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

bajan01 said:


> .....If you are in a really cold or hot climate I suppose that the extreme temperature could show this type of problem due to the battery not handling the climate.....


So, no vehicle owner in the northern Midwest will have a battery that will function? Batteries are a lot more robust than you imagine.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> I've had the auto start/stop message come up saying "due to system vehicle requirements" or something like that and that is normal.
> 
> but yesterday i noticed a new one that said "due to traffic conditions" never seen that one before.


I have experienced The traffic condition message many times. It is a normal thing and I have been able to achieve it at will. This is where you go on and off the gas pedal several times which makes the car think you are in a situation of quick stop and go traffic and this results in the stop/start deactivating with the traffic conditions message. I wish they do program it with a 3 second delay timer so this way stoping for a stop sign will bypass it I have learned to make the full stop without having to press all the way down (just keep off the bottom braking point) on the brake and avoid having a restart after 3 seconds


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

Had it once. It's gone after restart and I can't reproduce it. Did vw outsource software dev to microsoft?


----------



## Cfrymire (12 mo ago)

Elvis the Evil Scotsman said:


> Curious if anyone else has had the AutoStart Stop Error Message come up on the dash?
> 
> I had mine come up on Sunday when we pulled into the city after 2 hours of highway driving. I pushed the manual button on and off and it automatically generated the same error message. Day later it was doing the same thing.
> 
> ...


Hey! I know this is an old post but I figured I would help anyone with a newer VW and see this message. I have a 2020 Atlas. We have less than 15,000 miles on it. Thanks to Covid, we haven't driven it a ton so it's still very new in my eyes. We LOVE this car and it is great in the snow (we live in the Pacific Northwest). Snow tires and the snow mode, you can drive anywhere. We call it "Sherman" after the Sherman tank. Get it? WW2 American tank....German car....anyway. We were headed out the door and I forgot something in the house and left Sherman running while I jumped back into the house, keys in the pocket. The car was barking at me when I got back. "No key detected" and "Error: Start/stop." The No key detected message went away but the Error: Start/Stop stayed and made the check engine light go on. It comes and goes from time to time now. 

I just called the dealership for a better understanding of this error message. When it says "Error: Start/Stop" there are no drivability issues with the car. However, there may be an issue with the car's computer and can be fixed with a simple reset at the dealership. It may also go away on its own which is what happened to me. If it says, "Service Needed: Start/Stop" or something like that, I would call the dealership to get this fixed. That indicates a bigger problem. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## chris_vw03 (Jun 28, 2004)

Elvis the Evil Scotsman said:


> Curious if anyone else has had the AutoStart Stop Error Message come up on the dash?
> 
> I had mine come up on Sunday when we pulled into the city after 2 hours of highway driving. I pushed the manual button on and off and it automatically generated the same error message. Day later it was doing the same thing.
> 
> ...



So I have less then 9000k miles on the car and i have had this error since day one and so for they had three supposed fixes which have not fixed it yet purge valve was the first, Oil separator was the second time and now the third they say it needs kind of harness. my issue is the second and third happened in the same week which is concerning it seems like they are guessing what the problem is


----------



## hertsholidaylets (2 mo ago)

I have these error come up in my Amarok 2018 when start stop function is activated Error start stop When I release the brake with auto box still in Drive engine restarts but car won’t move you can Rev engine but car appears to have drive disconnected if you move gear shifter to neutral and then back to drive car then resumes driving forward Scanned by dealer and no error codes


----------



## KieranSolaris (2 d ago)

I recently just had the start/stop error appear on my dashboard after my lane assist failed. I called the dealership immediately because my also did this stuttering thing before the check engine light came on. Let me be absolutely clear, my car has less than 5K miles and I only had for exactly 6 months today, there should be no reason for this happening to my 2022 Jetta. I spoke with tech guy who says there a software recall but software doesn’t explain my car doing stuttering.


----------

